# What country to emigrate to from Romania?



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm getting pretty sick of the corruption in Romania, it's getting worse every day. The government is selling the people out and bringing communism back, it's really bad.

I would like to emigrate to another country in the future (not sure when), which would you recommend?

I'm 26, I have a bachelor's degree in power engineering and I've been working for two years for a French multinational as a database modeling engineer; I'm fluent in English, so-so in French. I will also get my master's degree in the same field next year.

Thanks for any suggestions, I don't have my heart set on any destination yet.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Edit: Just kidding, west sucks. Go north: Finland, Sweden, Norway, they are always on top places on lists of best countries to live in.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Transylvania?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

How about France?
But Finland, Norway, and Sweden are considered to be the best although they can get quite cold. You'll be sure of good health care and sufficient vacation time and a good quality of life.
Hmmm, I'm talking myself into moving there...
Those countries are far better than the United States.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'd firstly look at the health system of the country I plan to move to. I hear France and Italy are good health-wise, but USA is pretty terrible. Cost of living is a good one to research as well - Southeast Asian countries are pretty cheap, while Australia is very expensive. Things like crime rates and suicide rates, etc., are good to know, I hear that Iceland has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, that is if you don't mind the cold. Mexico has a particularly high crime rate, for example (oh, and don't move to Somalia!), and Greenland and South Korea have high suicide rates (one can only imagine what it's like in North Korea!) - on the other end, Denmark is rated one of the "happiest" countries in the world. Think about if you want to live in a city or the country too, and what natural disasters are likely to occur there (and even more serious, what man-made disasters, such as wars and terrorism...also, Japan has radiation :S). Think also about if you comfortable with a large population, or would you prefer a small population, do you want speak the language, or are you ok with learning from scratch.

Unfortunately none of the countries have a perfect government, but some are worse than others. Best of luck finding a good place to live.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

- oh, and look up the country's cultural dos and don'ts.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for your input everyone, I get the feeling this is going to take me a while, see you again on this topic in a decade or so


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

USA if you're looking to start a business. Canada as a close second.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> USA if you're looking to start a business. Canada as a close second.


According to Forbes, Ireland is best place to start a business, USA is 14th. And USA is too far away so no point in buying tickets there when most of the better countries are in Europe.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Canada is very welcoming to others.Engineering always a valued profession here.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd look into Sweden, Norway, The Netherlands, or Finland.
I'm hoping to move there someday, myself.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Canada's looking pretty good now, Australia and Sweden as well, OECD studies show this:

OECD Better Life Index
OECD Better Life Index
OECD Better Life Index


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

USA,Canada,UK and Australia would be the most ideal places to move to. Actually it's not looking too good in the US because of the hostile political climate and because the future is uncertain in the U.S.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't advise coming to the UK either - there's literally no decent jobs any more


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Mind Bender said:


> USA,Canada,UK and Australia would be the most ideal places to move to. Actually it's not looking too good in the US because of the hostile political climate and because the future is uncertain in the U.S.


But it's still booming in a lot of areas, like engineering. You just need to pick the right state\area.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Germany. You don't even need a visa since you're European. Lots of job demand and high living standards. I think that if you live in a struggling european country (as I do) Germany might be the best option to expatriate.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Krelian91 said:


> Germany. You don't even need a visa since you're European. Lots of job demand and high living standards. I think that if you live in a struggling european country (as I do) Germany might be the best option to expatriate.


I'm not convinced of that, because Merkel now runs a coalition government with the social democrats (SPD) and in my country it's the equivalent party (PSD) that's causing all the fucking trouble

I think I'd rather wait some time to see how the situation develops


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

In your shoes (so to speak...) I'd move to Denmark.

Denmark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Danish nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Sweden is in decline at the moment. They're taking in way more people than their system can handle.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Not Poland, that's for sure. Ireland maybe? I heard it's a pretty good place and people are nice.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

If you want a country where they speak English, I know that Germany and the Netherlands basically have English as a second language now - maybe other countries around that part of Europe too. From what I hear tho, in France you better stick with French, as they don't take too kindly to those who move to their country but cannot speak French...luckily you can speak French. France isn't the easiest country for immigrants to move to either in any case. It is however the parkour capital of the world in case you are into that. The Netherlands is more like the drug capital of Europe, as you can freely by certain drugs that are considered illegal elsewhere. I'm sure some South American country holds claim to "Drug capital of the world". I hear that Milan in Italy is fashion capital, in case you have a special interest in fashion. Back on English and French language speaking countries, Canada is a bit of both - in parts they speak more French, and other parts more English. I think Canada is the only country in the American continent that I would suggest for someone to move to, tho some places in South America apparently aren't bad, and are cheap living as well...More investigation would be needed for that, but they generally don't speak any English in South America.

Once you have chosen a country, you really need to choose which city (or region) you wish to move to, as in a single country each city and region can be quite different, including differences in laws and cultural norms.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I hear Macedon is rather nice this time of year.

For a serious answer: I don't think you're going to escape political/economic corruption. What with global industrialization, it's rather clear that corruption is trickling out from host countries into others - and from there into others, and from those into others, ad nauseum. Best you can do is find one where the corruption is something you can deal with more easily. For example, if a country censors a particular type of opinion or interest you hold, then don't move to that country; find one that leaves your brand of opinions/interests uncensored.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> From what I hear tho, in France you better stick with French, as they don't take too kindly to those who move to their country but cannot speak French...luckily you can speak French.


Or French Canada also works. I was just in Canada (Thunder Bay) and it's pretty much just like the US (well Upper Midwest) but it's a bit colder, they use the metric system, and things are a bit more expensive. It's almost identical otherwise. If you're looking for US culture but want somewhere with universal health care, go to Canada.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucky Luciano said:


> According to Forbes, Ireland is best place to start a business, USA is 14th. And USA is too far away so no point in buying tickets there when most of the better countries are in Europe.


Depends on the business. Ireland and the Northern European countries are all very nice for starting small businesses, but for the ambitious types, who want a business worth tens of millions plus, certain American cities and London are the go.

Some parts of Australia are actually very affordable for the lifestyle quality, though housing prices are still a bit inflated here. Each city has its own flavour (I'm not much ac fan of Sydney for example as it is just too damn big). The average temperature is my city 18 degrees Celsius, it never snows and it doesn't rain that often either. Nice weather all year round, excepting about 7ish days a year that are damn hot.

Develop some skills that few others have and you can live pretty much anywhere.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Leopard said:


> Depends on the business. Ireland and the Northern European countries are all very nice for starting small businesses, but for the ambitious types, who want a business worth tens of millions plus, certain American cities and London are the go.
> 
> Some parts of Australia are actually very affordable for the lifestyle quality, though housing prices are still a bit inflated here. Each city has its own flavour (I'm not much ac fan of Sydney for example as it is just too damn big). The average temperature is my city 18 degrees Celsius, it never snows and it doesn't rain that often either. Nice weather all year round, excepting about 7ish days a year that are damn hot.
> 
> Develop some skills that few others have and you can live pretty much anywhere.


Australia seems to be the best of the bunch, I've heard nothing but the best about it, I've been reading immigrant blogs and they all say that the people are really nice and friendly and their attitude is "hey it's all going to work out fine" as opposed to the French attitude - "stay away from me" and the stereotypically Romanian attitude of "either align yourself with the dictatorship or GTFO".

I think I'll go to Australia, not now, in a few years, it's also possible that I will have a business trip there next year, remains to be seen.

Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The Proof said:


> Australia seems to be the best of the bunch, I've heard nothing but the best about it, I've been reading immigrant blogs and they all say that the people are really nice and friendly and their attitude is "hey it's all going to work out fine" as opposed to the French attitude - "stay away from me" and the stereotypically Romanian attitude of "either align yourself with the dictatorship or GTFO".
> 
> I think I'll go to Australia, not now, in a few years, it's also possible that I will have a business trip there next year, remains to be seen.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it.


That's where I live. Do you have any questions?

Interestingly we have had a decent amount of Romanian immigrants in the past.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's where I live. Do you have any questions?
> 
> Interestingly we have had a decent amount of Romanian immigrants in the past.


Not at this time, no, but thanks, I got a lot of information out of the various immigrant blogs, both good and bad, but a lot of it was good.

It's possible I may move there to work for the same company I work for now. I don't really have the money to do things the hard way (e.g. move there and *then* look for a place to stay and a job).

I get the feeling it's not going to be a quick process.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The Proof said:


> Not at this time, no, but thanks, I got a lot of information out of the various immigrant blogs, both good and bad, but a lot of it was good.
> 
> It's possible I may move there to work for the same company I work for now. I don't really have the money to do things the hard way (e.g. move there and *then* look for a place to stay and a job).
> 
> I get the feeling it's not going to be a quick process.


Yeah things can take a while here (very bureaucratic). Make sure you have a job before you get here, as there is no guarantee of employment even with papers/qualifications.


----------



## greco (Jul 10, 2010)

USA, Canada, UK. If you are Romanian you will probably find the latter easier, due to EU. But If you can, give USA a go first


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

greco said:


> USA, Canada, UK. If you are Romanian you will probably find the latter easier, due to EU. But If you can, give USA a go first


Why would you suggest him to immigrate to the USA?


----------



## greco (Jul 10, 2010)

Because it remains the world's most dynamic large economy, social mobility is greater than in Europe and it has a tradition of accepting and integrating immigrants to a greater degree than any European country.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

greco said:


> Because it remains the world's most dynamic large economy, social mobility is greater than in Europe and it has a tradition of accepting and integrating immigrants to a greater degree than any European country.


Sure it has some pros, but it has some pretty bad cons as well. The pros don't outweigh how bad the cons are.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

greco said:


> Because it remains the world's most dynamic large economy, social mobility is greater than in Europe and it has a tradition of accepting and integrating immigrants to a greater degree than any European country.


Yeah I can see your points, but I've taken a look at the government in recent years and... wow, there a lot of insane people there

And there are other problems in the US: guns in plenty of states, denials of health insurance for rubbish reasons, needing a lawyer to defend against fraud (e.g. the gas extraction companies setting up drills/probes on people's land and then not paying them anymore), the police state, the failing education system, not to mention massive income inequality etc.

I'm trying to leave a corrupt country, not to find another one just like it

Seems to me Australia is what the US should have been but never really was


----------



## RedTree (Apr 13, 2010)

Doesn't Australia have crazy animals and insects everywhere, though, like gigantic spiders and killer kangaroos? Or is that exaggerated? (as someone who's never been there)

BTW, as an American, I wouldn't recommend moving here.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

RedTree said:


> BTW, as an American, I wouldn't recommend moving here.


Why not?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Since living in Scotland, I would recommend living there in a heartbeat, but I don't know about you getting the job you'd want. The younger you are the more likely Australia will accept you because they have too many retiring Brits moving there and they need more younger people to boost their economy. New Zealand seems like a nice place too. I've heard that Finland is in need of more engineers and a lot of Irish are moving there for high skilled work.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Definitely don't come to the UK, this country is broken. The government have no idea what they are doing. If it gets much worse I might just leave myself.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Why not?


Immigration problems, unemployment, crime, reality TV...

It's not perfect, and it's not enough that I would leave, but I can't support anyone coming here if they have other choices.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd just buy some rifles and a sailboat, and live off the Black Sea or Mediterranean. 

Recently, analyzing any future of mainland international politics is highly disconcerting.

In other words, I'm not impressed by the prospects of emigrating anywhere. Maybe Siberia.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

RedTree said:


> Doesn't Australia have crazy animals and insects everywhere, though, like gigantic spiders and killer kangaroos? Or is that exaggerated? (as someone who's never been there)
> 
> BTW, as an American, I wouldn't recommend moving here.


We have some of the most poisonous animals, but you never hear of anyone dying from them. In my area redback spiders are the most common poisonous creature to worry about, and outside there you might encounter snakes on very rare occasions that are very poisonous...Victoria is generally pretty safe actually when it comes to wildlife. Other states aren't so safe...Queensland for example has box jellyfish, saltwater crocs (freshies are kinda harmless), taipans, dingos, stone fish, ticks, leaches, etc., NSWs adds funnel web spiders to the list, and pretty soon everywhere except Tassy will have cane toads (but hey, don't eat them and you'll be fine). With that in mind, Tassy is fairly safe wildlife-wise also, aside from some snakes, but it's very cold there so you don't get too much snake activity. Tassy devils are nearly extinct, so you don't have to worry about being attacked by them either. Kangaroos are known to be dangerous, and some people have died from kangaroo attacks, but that is very rare too. Oh, and we mustn't forget great white sharks and tiger sharks, and in some places bull sharks...we do get reported deaths and attacks every once in a while from those. And focusing on the sea, Victoria does have blue ringed octopuses, which are very poisonous. :S
And why not...we also have drop bears, bunyips and yowies, so stay away from tall trees, waterholes and secluded bushland!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Things are more expensive than the United States. There's a lot of Canadians who cross the border to buy things like even groceries because it's so much cheaper here. Gas is around $3 or so a gallon here where it's close to $5 a gallon there. A small McDonald's combo meal will run $10 in Canada whereas in the US it might be $6-7. Taxes are definitely a lot higher but you do have universal health care. There's also a lot more regulations on things, but then again the further north you go, the less I think they are enforced.


Ah yeah, similar for Australia. Things are very pricey here, but there isn't a cheaper country we can walk over to to get supplies unfortunately. Also there are regulations on everything...it makes living here kinda feel like a comfortable prison.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ah yeah, similar for Australia. Things are very pricey here, but there isn't a cheaper country we can walk over to to get supplies unfortunately. Also there are regulations on everything...it makes living here kinda feel like a comfortable prison.


The one thing about the United States is, while people here complain about regulations, we aren't even close to most other Western nations. That's why if you're looking to innovate and start a business, here is the place to do it. I'm actually looking to move to Texas for that reason.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> The one thing about the United States is, while people here complain about regulations, we aren't even close to most other Western nations. That's why if you're looking to innovate and start a business, here is the place to do it. I'm actually looking to move to Texas for that reason.


Ok, that is a pro in my opinion as I'm over the over regulations. Is Texas the best state to go to? What are the best states, and why? And what are the worst to go to lol?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ok, that is a pro in my opinion as I'm over the over regulations. Is Texas the best state to go to? What are the best states, and why? And what are the worst to go to lol?


It really depends what you want to do. The thing with the United States is we might be one country, but it's very diverse. We're the size of Europe. Just like Europe, different areas have different interests and views. If you want to be a dairy farmer, my state of Wisconsin is probably the best for that. The reason I choose Texas is because there's a mega-region called the Texas Triangle. This area includes Austin, Houston, San Antonio, and Dallas-Fort Worth. It's one of the economic powerhouses of this country.

Now I'm choose Austin specifically is because it's ranked very high (and often number one) for startups. The cost of living is very reasonable. They have a decent startup scene (check meetup.com and you'll definitely see). The State of Texas doesn't have an income tax and there are less regulations compared the Silicon Valley or New York. There is also a wide variety of industry in the state so it allows you to be exposed to many industries and allows more opportunities to create apps that enable these industries to work more efficiently. It seems in places like Silicon Valley they are very focused on tech, they lose sight of reality and making apps that truly solve some sort of problem (they're more focused on the flash factor). I do really think for these reasons, the Texas Triangle is going to be the next Silicon Valley in the US.

I guess for the OP's case, Texas might be a good choice overall since there's some chip manufacturing stuff going on there as well as other power engineering stuff. I think up in Portland, OR and Seattle, WA there might be some of that, but there's a good amount of manufacturing coming back from overseas and making a home in Texas.


----------



## jerkycarcass (Dec 20, 2013)

Well I know that engineering jobs are very easy to get in the U.S. But since you are working for a French company, you might be better off going to france. Sure the Healthcare is better overall for everyone, but you will be paying for it in your taxes. If you want to be able to choose what your money goes towards, go U.S. or Canada. If you don't care that much about taxes, then I would definitely go somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Snoopy (Jun 5, 2013)

Trying to break free from a dictatorship or finding a country perfectly free from corruption would be nice but contradictory to the nature of business and politics, which pretty much build a nation. Being able to live in a democratic country would be something to cherish, but also not without bickering, so it should be enough if you are able to eat, work, sleep, and make yourself comfortable, I'd say. 

Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country; somebody said. Logically speaking people should emigrate from a densely populated area to a less densely populated one...but who wants to do that? (Thanks btw)


----------

